# Soulmate



## tagalogstudent

I type "soulmate" into translate.google.com (which is typically very good about translating single words like that), and I get nothing.  All I get is "soulmate."

When I say "soulmate," I don't _just_ mean any other romantic partner; I mean the person that was _designed_ to be your spouse (or, asawa, in Tagalog).  Someone that you were made for, someone that, to a tee, compliments your every trait.

What is the Tagalog word for that?


----------



## niernier

The same word, soulmate is commonly used in mainstream Tagalog. Usage: Ikaw ang soulmate ko. / Soulmate kita -> You are my soulmate.

However, if you type "soulmate kaluluwa" on google (basically because kaluluwa means soul in Tagalog) , the search engine gives you, kaluluwang kabiyak (literally soulmate) and kakambal ng kaluluwa(literally twin soul).  These words are not common  and were used only as a title to a poem, or a blog entry.


----------



## mataripis

soulmate=  nakatakdang makakasama sa buhay/tinakdang katuwang


----------

